# Maiden Voyage



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

WONDERFUL BOAT and SUPER great photos too bro!!!! Nothing like picking up an over slotter especailly on a Maiden trip.

I hope you have many days like that.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> WONDERFUL BOAT and SUPER great photos too bro!!!! Nothing like picking up an over slotter especailly on a Maiden trip.
> 
> I hope you have many days like that.


Thanks I'm in love with the new boat. Did run into a little issue with what i thought the tilt and trim freezing on me so we had to get towed in but ended up being a locking pin got pushed in and i didnt see it. everything is good now. Best of luck to you too!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet ride!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

VERY nice skiff & maiden voyage! Enjoy. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Is thay Jeff Legutki's old Whip?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics! Love the skiff!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> Is thay Jeff Legutki's old Whip?


Yes he was the original owner. I am actually the 4th owner of it and will be the last. Thanks everyone for all the compliments.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a sweet ride you've got there!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> That's a sweet ride you've got there!


Thank you very much. I can't stop staring at it in my garage. I've been keeping it nice and clean and waxed since I've gotten it.


----------

